# Updated my web page...please check it.



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Our site has been having compatability issues with NETSCAPE and IE, so Ive tried to modify it for use with either browser.

If you get a chance, and dont mind, take a look at let me know what you think. If you run across something that doesnt appear to be working I'd like to know as well, and with what browser you used.

Take note... It is graphic intense, so dialup users be-ware. I will be working on the file sizes to help speed things up for you, but its very time intensive.

Oh yea... right now, only the snow removal site has been updated. Still need to work on the Lawn & Landscape side.

Thanks.

http://perficut.net


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice looking site. Very professional. I noticed that the Salting link, under the snow services, the word is barely visible. Other than that, it looks great


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks BCF, I think I fixed them now.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks great! I use IE, and on the left side where it says "get free estimate click here" it won't let you click. Other than that, I didn't see any problems, except that there is no snow in your 7 day forcast !


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'll try work on some of these this afternoon. I really appreciate it.

Ill be sure to put some snow in the upcoming forecast as well. Perhaps a blizzard next week is in order.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Did you have to get permission to use the Meyer photo on your opening page?


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I think it looked excellent, very professional, slow to load even on dsl compared to html pages but worth the wait.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*web page*

Rob

Very nice looking Who did your web page for you


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Counties is spelt wrong on the snow plow page as is free in free estimates.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

*SGLC *


> Counties is spelt <-- wrong on the snow plow page as is free in free estimates.


 Thanks SG, after a while all the letters seem to run together and everything looks mispelt. 

*ROB* ME! ME! ME! , did I mention it was ME!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks great, I sent ya a free estimate request.....one thing I noticed is that "supply" is spelt wrong at the top of the info page. It's spelt "suppoly" nothing major.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks MIA- my spelling has always been the pitts. It helps make for a more professional appearance when their arent any mispelled words. 

BTW: Got your estimate request, and replied. Didnt know it was you until after I sent it. Thanks again.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Quote from your website:In certain applications other chemicals such as road salt, propellant-49, and carious other de-icers may be used.

I think you meant _Various._

I too have DSL and the site is a bit slow. You have a lot going on and that can make it hard to find the rollovers. I really like the salt education section. I would try to stay away from using pictures that don't directly represent your fleet.

Having a website is important and I congratulate you for attempting this yourself.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

When I clicked on the lawn care calender, you can't read the top half of that page. You can barely read where it says place your ad or web page here. The lettering is darker then the background color. News letter is actually one word "newsletter". Where it says we make your lawn look its best. The w is capitalized and so is the i in it, then the next two words aren't, then the rest is. I think your snow removal page has more information about other things then what it should. I like the site, it's very colorful but a little too busy. A couple guys mentioned it took long to load. I read somewhere that a lot of potential new customers checking out a new website for the first time will only wait a few seconds for it to load. A lot of people have a dial up connection and you don't want to lose a customer because of that. All this talk reminds me I have to update our webpage.


----------



## DJDarknez (Nov 13, 2004)

Some of the pics don't work on SnowRemoval/Estimate/SnowEstimate.htm
Also, the snow estimate page should probably be tightened up a bit...all the text below the estimator itself should fall directly under it. maybe center everything?

something called dgclock slows down the page loads

add page titles! "Unititled Document - Microsoft Internet Explorer" doesn't look good 

add code that takes out the underlines from any links. thats more of a personal opinion, looks a little cleaner.

On the front page, ditch the "works best in netscape" if you have it working in both. not many places do that anymore. if you want a counter, use one that blends in a tad better.

You really don't need Meyer's permission to use a pic of the plow, unless you took the pic directly off they're site. If Meyer wanted to sue you like that, then everyone on here would be screwed.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought the site was a little over the top. It appears nice to look at, but i found it overwhelming when i started to navigate, information overload if you will. there were things to click on all over the place. I think I would work on structure and reduce your dependency on images for dialup users. also you need a system to check to make sure all the important details are filled out in your free estimate form, i sent you a nice blank one. you don't want that to happen.


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

Just from the looks of it, it's amazing! I have InsightBB cable internet and it was quicker than even THIS SITE, . :salute:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Geez oh Pete.....There's another one. Another great,...no, fantastic website, that in my opinion, is put together very well. Not just the design and colors, but the whole layout as a whole. Your click-on links to the different depts. are great. The idea of putting things on there like the different types of stone and such is great, too. This is the kind of website that you want to STRIVE to have more people look at. Don't be afraid to have your domain plasterwed all over your town, and on your trucks. That site is like bragging rights. There are a few on here (and Lawnsite that have these sites that just simply blow me away at how well they are put together. When people put things on like the weather and links to universities and places like this that delivers information that not only helps customers, but is interesting too, this just adds SO much to a site. Very well done, and you should be proud of it. Whoever designed and created that for you is no slouch by no means. If you don't mind me asking, and maybe some of you others can chip in on here that have sites similar to this...about what does it cost to have a site like this made, get it up and running, and run it per month or year?


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Runner, I appreciate the feedback.

I designed and built the entire web site from scratch. Went through several drafts before It ended up where it is today. And as you can see, Im still working on improving its performance, and layout.

In my past life I did a lot with computers and dabbled in programming but never got too far with it. All about the time the internet starting becoming popular.

Im by no means a professional programmer, and use mostly after market software for designing and modifying each componant, then peice it all together.

As for cost, I couldnt say really. Never looked into since I was able to get what I needed done myself. A host site is an obvious start. Anywhere from $5 to $20 a month.

If anyones interested , I may be willing to build a small starter site for a very minimal fee if any. I actually find it not only fun and rewarding but addictive. Just email me [email protected] if you want to discuss it further.

Anyway, thanks everyone for the input. Ill work on the suggested repairs, and or chances, in the upcoming week as time permits.


----------



## RayGauthier (Nov 13, 2004)

*looks great*

you did a great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hat's off.
:salute: :salute: :salute:


----------

